# NOC (No Objection letter) for HUSBAND to work



## Zonkey (Feb 12, 2016)

Wife is sponsored and working. I work outside of the country, but am contemplating doing some work locally. This will be ad hoc, consulting type work (basically for the company outside UAE but through another company here).
Kids and I are on sponsored Visa from my wife

Questions:
Can a wife issue a No Objection letter?
If yes - does the husbands visa status change? 
Do the children go with the husbands Visa?
And kids medical aid? 

The risk is that the company I work for have to pay my kids Visa and medical aid costs? This would be significant due to number of kids and level of medical aid. It makes this option less attractive...


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Husband cannot work on NOC under wife's sponsorship.
Once a sponsored husband gets a job - he needs to be sponsored and get visa from the company that hires him.
Wife can continue to sponsor kids and maid.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Zonkey (Feb 12, 2016)

Thanks Steve - that NOC fact is frustrating....

The wife's company has informed her that kids have to move onto mine, and my medical. Can you send me some info/link where that is not fact? I've tried to find that online and can't.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Husband cannot work under wife’s sponsorship - Khaleej Times

It's pretty much common knowledge that under labour laws, husbands sponsored by their wives aren't allowed to work. They must secure employment and be sponsored by a company.


----------



## Zonkey (Feb 12, 2016)

Okay - I accept the NOC part. 

My main question is the medical aid and the VISA for the children. 
Not me... 
It multiplies the costs and makes me less attractive to a small company 

Can the children stay on wife? If yes - can someone point me to an official or semi-official (like a lawyers page) source.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Zonkey said:


> Okay - I accept the NOC part.
> 
> My main question is the medical aid and the VISA for the children.
> Not me...
> ...


Hi,
This has got nothing to do with the law and everything to do with your wife's employment contract.
If she was employed on the basis that her company would sponsor her and her family - then that should continue after you get a job.
It sounds like her company are trying to save money on children's visa at renewal time and medical insurance.
Your wife needs to check her contract.
Cheers 
Steve


----------

